

Hacked hacking company: Terrorists could be using our tools right now - redubbeded
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/07/08/hacked-hacking-company-terrorists-could-be-using-our-tools-right-now/

======
higherpurpose
You should've thought of that before making those spying tools - no?

I mean, you're building malware, and then when that malware is stolen from
you, you're going to say "oh no - what if the terrorists get it!" \- When
"you" is a company that has had absolutely no problem selling those tools to
help oppressive governments spy on journalists and human rights activists.

So excuse me while I don't believe your feigned worry.

~~~
rakoo
Don't fall for it. The goal here is to blame the leak, make people believe
that because of this leak terrorists now have more power. Associate leak with
terror increasing their power. Pretend that the software is a "natural cause"
that had to happen anyway, and only this irresponsible leak is the problem.

~~~
ncr100
This. It's the nature of profit-oriented business and "insurance".

Before anti-virus companies started to spring up, in the early days of
computer virii, AV software was free and trustworthy. It's in the best
interest of the AV companies to make a bad situation worse to the degree they
can get away with it.

